
Contact-tracing app violates its own privacy policy - 7402
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/05/21/care19-dakota-privacy-coronavirus/
======
m463
I think things like privacy policies should be vetted by an adversarial third
party.

Lots of systems work better this way - government works better with checks and
balances, drivers drive better with the state police watching the roads,
voting booths are supervised by members of all parties.

